# I had my craziest rider ever last night!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!

Last night I received a ping to pick up a passenger named Taylor. Shortly after driving towards picking her up, she called me impatiently asking where I was. I assured her I was on my way. 2 minutes later, and Taylor called me again and impatiently asked where I was.

As I was driving down a dark Street, I saw something that looked like a large animal crawling through the street. I slowed down and it was a young woman dressed up like Harley Quinn (costume party?), Joker's girlfriend! This disturbed woman was crawling on her hands and knees through the street sobbing uncontrollably. I rolled down my window and asked her what the problem was. "I am drunk and I don't know how to get home" she bawled.

"Well get in the car, I'll get you home" I told her. I tried to ask her where her home was, and she did not seem to remember exactly where. "I guess you will have to ride with me after I pick up Taylor," I told her.

Suddenly, Taylor called again and now sounded very irate. At this time I was thinking it might not be a good idea to bring her in with this disturbed woman with the clown face paint.

I began trying to talk with Anna Lee again about the location of her home. As soon as she stopped her sobbing, she immediately began trying to put her hands on my crotch! Repeatedly, I would push her hands away from me, and then she would apologize pathetically saying "I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I made you uncomfortable."

Once again, Taylor called. If she was angry the last time, what would she be like this time? I began to panic because I did not want to answer that call. "Please! Can you answer that for me" I begged Annalee. Unfortunately, she would not do me the favor and take the call for me. So with much dread I answered the phone and apologized to Taylor once again. I ensured her I would even drive her to her destination for free, but that did not seem to soften her anger.

To be honest, I wanted to cancel, but my cancellation rate is at 29%, and I heard you get deactivated if it gets to 30%.

As I continued to drive this insane woman through the streets, she would constantly shift from trying to touch me between the legs, to apologizing, to sobbing again. " I really want to do something for you" she said.

I asked her what she would be willing to do for me and she told me that she had very few limitations. Finally, I asked her if she would be willing to hide in my trunk on Halloween night to try to scare people sitting in the backseat. She said it would be shortly after her wedding (shocker, I know) but she would love to do it! I got her phone number and made her make a promise to do the pop-up Uber for me.

When I finally dropped her off at her home, there were two female roommates sitting outside on the front step. I was expecting them to give me a big thanks for driving her home, but instead they gave me an angry suspicious stare, as if questioning what business I had with their fragile friend.

Anna Lee ran out of the car and began hugging one of her friends and once again broke into uncontrollable sobbing. It felt so good to drive away!

Although I finally got somebody to take a role for me and Halloween, there's no way I want to get stuck with this crazy woman again. Got to keep on looking I guess.

https://clyp.it/ahha3ufp


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dash cam?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's a link to the recording:

https://clyp.it/ahha3ufp


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


Serious? Looks like it's down to 25% now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


I don't think so. I'm usually up in the 20's. 
Of course it resets every week, so not sure what the danger zone is currently. I've never received a warning.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Here's a link to the recording:
> 
> https://clyp.it/ahha3ufp


Epic


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

You really need to get a dashcam


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

So, you're giving your sister free rides now? Hope you're invited to the wedding!


jk


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you ever pick up Taylor?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

No, she finally cancelled and it went on to Ken.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


First of all you shouldn't of picked her up while going to pick up a customer. What is wrong with you? You seem off. SadUber you need a shrink and maybe some meds.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

canyon said:


> First of all you shouldn't of picked her up while going to pick up a customer. What is wrong with you? You seem off. SadUber you need a shrink and maybe some meds.


She was crawling through dark streets crying. Should I have just left her there?


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

This dude is a legend...you should of knocked it down. Stop running from the poootang man lol


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Steubie said:


> This dude is a legend...you should of knocked it down. Stop running from the poootang man lol


When I went to bed, I was thinking to myself that I probably had a chance at getting lucky last night. But then I remembered the accusing looking eyes of her friends, and I'm kind of glad I didn't go for it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

canyon said:


> First of all you shouldn't of picked her up while going to pick up a customer. What is wrong with you?


Why, i think its admirable.



SadUber said:


> She was crawling through dark streets crying. Should I have just left her there?


No, you did good. She's not going to ride arpund in your trunk though, you know that right?



SadUber said:


> Serious? Looks like it's down to 25% now.


There's no magic #, you'll get a few warnings first anyway. I cancels 4 ladt night.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Why, i think its admirable.
> 
> No, you did good. She's not going to ride arpund in your trunk though, you know that right?


No way, She's way too crazy!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My % will hit abput 40 if I dont do anyrides tonight or tomorrow


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

keb said:


> You really need to get a dashcam


A dash cam wouldn't help. Saduber would just video the actresses just like he is recording their audio now.

For me the biggest unanswered question is whether these girls are hot.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I was on my way home a few weeks ago, 230am, maybe 3. I saw a young barely dressed girl walking very slowly down the side of the main blvd here. She was at the base of a bridge, would of taken her an hour at her place just to get over the bridge. I made a u turn and headed back. I asked if she was okay, she was crying, i couldn't understand her. I asked if she needed a ride, she asked if I was goung to kill her..lol. I told her no, to get in the back and I'll drive her home. She was hammered, i guess her friends left her, she lost her phone, no money. 

It was like 8 miles to her house. She'd of never made it. Sometimes we need to remember we are human.

Did you ever find put why the chick was in a costume?


----------



## West81330 (Oct 7, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> 29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


My cancellation rate got up to 65%..

And suddenly I got this message.










Took them long enough. Hahaha


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I was on my way home a few weeks ago, 230am, maybe 3. I saw a young barely dressed girl walking very slowly down the side of the main blvd here. She was at the base of a bridge, would of taken her an hour at her place just to get over the bridge. I made a u turn and headed back. I asked if she was okay, she was crying, i couldn't understand her. I asked if she needed a ride, she asked if I was goung to kill her..lol. I told her no, to get in the back and I'll drive her home. She was hammered, i guess her friends left her, she lost her phone, no money.
> 
> It was like 8 miles to her house. She'd of never made it. Sometimes we need to remember we are human.
> 
> Did you ever find put why the chick was in a costume?


What's the deal with crying abandoned girls?

No, I never asked about the costume. Guess it seemed obvious to ask about.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> What's the deal with crying abandoned girls?


I was crying and abandoned once, then someone found me and picked me out of a trash can...I was a baby

Okay, I really wasn't but would be a good story to tell some of my pax's when I'm bored


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do we classify this as a "Dark and stormy night" or "I never believed what I read in Letters to Penthouse until..................."?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

You made Anna Lee cry because you didn't share.






No love bone for Harley Quinn? Shame on you.

Iggy Pop, however is wooorking on a feeeeling. In my (his) love bone, in my(his) love bone baby.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

John Campbell said:


> A dash cam wouldn't help. Saduber would just video the actresses just like he is recording their audio now.
> 
> For me the biggest unanswered question is whether these girls are hot.


It's nice having all these actress friends. 

How hot? Who do you want to know about?
Harley Quinn was kind of cute and sexy but had something that just looked wrong in her eyes.

Cocaine lady was pretty rough-looking to be honest.

Jamie was probably about 10 lbs overweight, but she had a really pretty face.

Trang was gorgeous, but she looked young enough that you might feel a little guilty looking too long.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

This story reminded me of a joke....

A desperate horny man in the Sahara desert is trying to shag a camel. Every time he gets behind it, steps up on the box, drops his shorts, the camel takes a step forward. This happens over and over. Finally out of the blue a beautiful woman comes walking along.
She says, "I'm exhausted from walking. If you let me ride your camel I'll do anything you want."
"anything?" he says.
"yes, anything at all."
So the man says, "OK please hold the camel in place, I'm trying to **** it."

Sad Uber has a woman grabbing his junk and offering her sexual services. He asks her if she would hide in his trunk and scare people.

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I would've taken her offer once she started touching me. Unless she's ugly. I feel bad for her future husband, she's willing to give you a piece of her for a $5 Uber ride. Damn, her soon-to-be husband gonna get cheated on so much lmao

P.S. Your grammar needs major improvements


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

htboston said:


> I would've taken her offer once she started touching me. Unless she's ugly. I feel bad for her future husband, she's willing to give you a piece of her for a $5 Uber ride. Damn, her soon-to-be husband gonna get cheated on so much lmao
> 
> P.S. Your grammar needs major improvements


Half of my postings I do just by voice dictation. Not sure if it's my grammar or how it comes out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Roommates probably grabbed your license plate and if Anna lee wakes up saying she was raped but doesnt remember much of last night, you wont have much of an alibi.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Half of my postings I do just by voice dictation. Not sure if it's my grammar or how it comes out.


The other day I was commenting to you about the novice writers mistake of mixing past and present participles - here is a perfect example:


> 2 minutes later, and Taylor called me again and impatiently asking where I was.


 -- you've mixed past and present participles in this sentence. You're describing an action that has previously taken place _"...Taylor called me"_ and an action that is taking place at present _"...asking where"_ in the same sentence.

You can write - "2 minutes later, and Taylor _*is calling*_ me again and impatiently asking where I _*am*_*."* - which is present participle, the actions described by the verbs are occurring.

Or, you can write - "2 minutes later, and Taylor called me again and impatiently *asked* where I was." - which is past participle, the actions described by the verbs have occurred.

Switching back and forth between past and present participles in a sentence is not only grammatically incorrect, but also makes it very difficult for the reader to follow the story. As with every rule, there are exceptions. It is possible under certain circumstances to mix past and present participles in a sentence - dependent and independent clauses - but that's probably more than you need or care to know.

If you're seriously considering becoming a writer, my advice is to find a publication known as _"The Chicago Manual of Style"_ and study it. It is one of the most widely read and respected guides to English grammar, structure, and usage available.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


When
Did i fall into the TWILIGHT ZONE ?



John Campbell said:


> A dash cam wouldn't help. Saduber would just video the actresses just like he is recording their audio now.
> 
> For me the biggest unanswered question is whether these girls are hot.


Hot women often crawl down the street crying . . . . .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hot women often crawl down the street crying


Probably pretty common sight in your territory.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> When
> Did i fall into the TWILIGHT ZONE ?


"Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse
Feels like being cloned..."


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> When
> Did i fall into the TWILIGHT ZONE ?
> 
> Hot women often crawl down the street crying . . . . .


Hot mess in a Harley Quinn costume...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The audio file sounds like SU and his mom have been role playing again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Roommates probably grabbed your license plate and if Anna lee wakes up saying she was raped but doesnt remember much of last night, you wont have much of an alibi.


Maybe she'll claim he raped her by not moving his body out of the way as she tried to grope him in her drunken state where she was not capable of making sound decisions.

A good reason for dash cams.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh great, now her soon to be husband the Joker is going to kill you when he invites you to a club where she is dancing with friends and you call her a bad *****.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> The other day I was commenting to you about the novice writers mistake of mixing past and present participles - here is a perfect example: -- you've mixed past and present participles in this sentence. You're describing an action that has previously taken place _"...Taylor called me"_ and an action that is taking place at present _"...asking where"_ in the same sentence.
> 
> You can write - "2 minutes later, and Taylor _*is calling*_ me again and impatiently asking where I _*am*_*."* - which is present participle, the actions described by the verbs are occurring.
> 
> ...


I'll try to write the next post using a computer instead of voice dictation to see if it comes out any better. I wrote the last one while I was taking cocoa for a walk.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'll try to write the next post using a computer instead of voice dictation to see if it comes out any better. I wrote the last one while I was taking cocoa for a walk.


So you were verbally saying that entire story while out in public, walking a dog? Niiiiice. 10+ points if you were doing it hands free for crazy neighbor achievement.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So you were verbally saying that entire story while out in public, walking a dog? Niiiiice. 10+ points if you were doing it hands free for crazy neighbor achievement.


Pretty much. I took a break to proof, and then Coco yanked the leash out of my hand and charged towards another dog because I wasn't paying close attention. I was so terrified they would fight!


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> The other day I was commenting to you about the novice writers mistake of mixing past and present participles - here is a perfect example: -- you've mixed past and present participles in this sentence. You're describing an action that has previously taken place _"...Taylor called me"_ and an action that is taking place at present _"...asking where"_ in the same sentence.
> 
> You can write - "2 minutes later, and Taylor _*is calling*_ me again and impatiently asking where I _*am*_*."* - which is present participle, the actions described by the verbs are occurring.
> 
> ...


Like X1000


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> 29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


People in SF have cancel rates all over the 1-100 spectrum. It's like a joke. I've only heard of people getting vague warning emails, and that was months ago.



canyon said:


> First of all you shouldn't of picked her up while going to pick up a customer. What is wrong with you? You seem off. SadUber you need a shrink and maybe some meds.


Cuz leaving some stupid drunk girl to maybe get run over is better? Humanity sucks. Fortunately not all of them. But you, definitely.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

"But what do you want?"

SU has an offer made and was an upstanding gentleman.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I would have stopped for a moment, l


SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


always keep both hands on the wheel when you drive.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't think so. I'm usually up in the 20's.
> Of course it resets every week, so not sure what the danger zone is currently. I've never received a warning.


I think 20 is the highest I've risked it. Wonder what the formula for da is.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

roadman said:


> I would have stopped for a moment, l
> 
> always keep both hands on the wheel when you drive.


But then how would he remove.... oh. Clever!



SadUber said:


> . I wrote the last one while I was taking cocoa for a walk.


What's going on with George? 
Is the wolf dog yours now?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Am I the only one...

That thinks this sounds...

Like something out of...

A subby forum...8>O

Rakos


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> But then how would he remove.... oh. Clever!
> 
> What's going on with George?
> Is the wolf dog yours now?


George is in a hospital and his health seems to get worse. I showed up at the hospital to ask him for payment for the days I stayed at his house. He kept on making the worst coughing sound and saying he wanted to die. " I couldn't bring myself to say by the way, can I get paid?"

I don't think anyone else has been given instructions to help out with his dog. I've tried to reach his daughter but she never answers or returns my calls. So it is feeling like it's my dog, although she still lives at his empty home.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> The other day I was commenting to you about the novice writers mistake of mixing past and present participles - here is a perfect example: -- you've mixed past and present participles in this sentence. You're describing an action that has previously taken place _"...Taylor called me"_ and an action that is taking place at present _"...asking where"_ in the same sentence.
> 
> You can write - "2 minutes later, and Taylor _*is calling*_ me again and impatiently asking where I _*am*_*."* - which is present participle, the actions described by the verbs are occurring.
> 
> ...


You must have been a yeoman


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't think so. I'm usually up in the 20's.
> Of course it resets every week, so not sure what the danger zone is currently. I've never received a warning.


I've received warnings at 0%


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I've tried to reach his daughter but she never answers or returns my calls. So it is feeling like it's my dog, although she still lives at his empty home.


Would George's daughter's name be Trang, by any coincidence?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Would George's daughter's name be Trang, by any coincidence?


No, but she actually is Asian.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> George is in a hospital and his health seems to get worse. I showed up at the hospital to ask him for payment for the days I stayed at his house. He kept on making the worst coughing sound and saying he wanted to die. " I couldn't bring myself to say by the way, can I get paid?"
> 
> I don't think anyone else has been given instructions to help out with his dog. I've tried to reach his daughter but she never answers or returns my calls. So it is feeling like it's my dog, although she still lives at his empty home.


You can throw your great pumpkin party at his house and charge money. Harley Quinn can be the hostess, door woman, glory hole moderator.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> People in SF have cancel rates all over the 1-100 spectrum. It's like a joke. I've only heard of people getting vague warning emails, and that was months ago.
> 
> Cuz leaving some stupid drunk girl to maybe get run over is better? Humanity sucks. Fortunately not all of them. But you, definitely.


The right thing to do if he felt she was in danger was pull over, keep an eye on her while you wait for police to arrive. Drunk memory can be hazy at best but we know for sure her roommate got a good look at the guy and car that may have assaulted her and he has zero alibi for why he has this drunk stranger in his car.



SadUber said:


> George is in a hospital and his health seems to get worse. I showed up at the hospital to ask him for payment for the days I stayed at his house. He kept on making the worst coughing sound and saying he wanted to die. " I couldn't bring myself to say by the way, can I get paid?"
> 
> I don't think anyone else has been given instructions to help out with his dog. I've tried to reach his daughter but she never answers or returns my calls. So it is feeling like it's my dog, although she still lives at his empty home.


You are going to georges house, unaccompanied and unpaid, to walk his dog?

Daughter claims her fathers $20,000 collectors Rolex is missing and you've been in the house, multiple times, unsupervised without authorization and george is dead or in a coma. What do you do?


----------



## Lmartdc (Nov 3, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


Why in God's name would you allow such a passenger into your car??????!! I would have seen her and said NOPE.

In order to avoid huge issues like this, you're going to have to be selective as to who you give rides to, period.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> The audio file sounds like SU and his mom have been role playing again.


Ya know he could of had the whole dash cam video of this incident and that still wouldn't be good enough for you. 
You would of said then 
The video looks like SU and his Friend/sister have been role playing again . 

Just accept it what SU posted


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Here's a link to the recording:
> 
> https://clyp.it/ahha3ufp


Receipt Received
Hahaha shit was too funny.
Not the unofficial pax but SadUber!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WTG SadUber - another featured thread


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Blackcab said:


> You must have been a yeoman


SK2.

I was fortunate enough to have a teacher in college who actually made English and English Composition interesting!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I was on my way home a few weeks ago, 230am, maybe 3. I saw a young barely dressed girl walking very slowly down the side of the main blvd here. She was at the base of a bridge, would of taken her an hour at her place just to get over the bridge. I made a u turn and headed back. I asked if she was okay, she was crying, i couldn't understand her. I asked if she needed a ride, she asked if I was goung to kill her..lol. I told her no, to get in the back and I'll drive her home. She was hammered, i guess her friends left her, she lost her phone, no money.
> 
> It was like 8 miles to her house. She'd of never made it. Sometimes we need to remember we are human.
> 
> Did you ever find put why the chick was in a costume?


What?....nothing in return? Ur human too....with 5 min needs.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Oh great, now her soon to be husband the Joker is going to kill you when he invites you to a club where she is dancing with friends and you call her a bad *****.


Ok i am not laughing/crying at your reply but the pic of the Ubereats 'payout' you have posted as your profile pic! Dude.....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Featured Thread?? lol


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> Ok i am not laughing/crying at your reply but the pic of the Ubereats 'payout' you have posted as your profile pic! Dude.....


You dun goofed

I backtracked it

Consequences will never be the same !!


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> You dun goofed
> 
> I backtracked it
> 
> Consequences will never be the same !!


the quote is 'You done messed up A-A-Ron!"


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

It was many and many a year ago,
In a kingdom by the sea,
That a maiden there lived whom you may know
By the name of ANNALEE; 
And this maiden she lived with no other thought
Than to love and be loved by me.

I was a child and she was a child,
In this kingdom by the sea; 
But we loved with a love that was more than love-
I and my AnnaLee; 
With a love that the winged seraphs of heaven
Coveted her and me.

And this was the reason that, long ago,
In this kingdom by the sea,
A wind blew out of a cloud, chilling
My beautiful AnnaLee; 
So that her highborn kinsman came
And bore her away from me,
To shut her up in a sepulchre
In this kingdom by the sea.

The angels, not half so happy in heaven,
Went envying her and me-
Yes! - that was the reason (as all men know,
In this kingdom by the sea) 
That the wind came out of the cloud by night,
Chilling and killing my AnnaLee.

But our love it was stronger by far than the love
Of those who were older than we-
Of many far wiser than we-
And neither the angels in heaven above,
Nor the demons down under the sea,
Can ever dissever my soul from the soul
Of the beautiful AnnaLee.

For the moon never beams without bringing me dreams
Of the beautiful AnnaLee; 
And the stars never rise but I feel the bright eyes
Of the beautiful AnnaLee; 
And so, all the night-tide, I lie down by the side
Of my darling- my darling- my life and my bride,
In the sepulchre there by the sea,
In her tomb by the sounding sea. 

-- Uber Allan Poe


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You did really good not to give Tay Tay a ride...


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

Answering an irate woman’s call 4 times but you say your cancellation rate it 29%? Doubt it. I bet your acceptance rate is 100% too.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

freddieman said:


> What?....nothing in return? Ur human too....with 5 min needs.


I get my needs the old fashion way...

I pay for it!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

why was Taylor calling you every other minute? Were you extremely late or was she just that kind of passenger?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> why was Taylor calling you every other minute? Were you extremely late or was she just that kind of passenger?


I swear, I was totally on schedule to pick up Taylor until Annalee. I think she was just an impatient person.



steveK2016 said:


> Roommates probably grabbed your license plate and if Anna lee wakes up saying she was raped but doesnt remember much of last night, you wont have much of an alibi.


Hope not, but I think I'll send a complaint about her to Uber, just to cover myself.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Heya SadUber - what did you say during that minute when you were replying to what you needed from your drunk girl passenger? The mic sort of got covered up in that period...


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Heya SadUber - what did you say during that minute when you were replying to what you needed from your drunk girl passenger? The mic sort of got covered up in that period...


especially since she had very little limitations


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Heya SadUber - what did you say during that minute when you were replying to what you needed from your drunk girl passenger? The mic sort of got covered up in that period...


Yes, noticed that too...weird coincidence...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Heya SadUber - what did you say during that minute when you were replying to what you needed from your drunk girl passenger? The mic sort of got covered up in that period...


I asked her if she wanted to do something naughty.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

uberporn?

Anyways, Youre the man for being able to just drive her . If its me Taylor would still be waiting for me to pick up the phone and the crazy girl would be done for the night lol.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I asked her if she wanted to do something naughty.


Which was : ?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Ha Ha Ha crazy night!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Which was : ?


Help scare people on Halloween.

I don't know why audio got covered then. I'll try to increase the volume on that area to see if I can make it audible.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> the quote is 'You done messed up A-A-Ron!"


Not that, this


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

deadmile another featered thread by the one and only


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Hope not, but I think I'll send a complaint about her to Uber, just to cover myself.


Don't be a dumb ass, SU...Why would you waste your time reporting AnnaLee to uber? She wasn't on the uber app. You found her crawling across a street, for God's sake!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Don't be a dumb ass, SU...Why would you waste your time reporting AnnaLee to uber? She wasn't on the uber app. You found her crawling across a street, for God's sake!


Just so there's an official report on what happened.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I swear, I was totally on schedule to pick up Taylor until Annalee. I think she was just an impatient person.
> 
> Hope not, but I think I'll send a complaint about her to Uber, just to cover myself.


What does uber have to do with the girl? You were not her uber driver, she did noy request an uber.

You found a random girl crawling in an alley way and jnstead of calling police, you welcome her into your car.

You always fall back on Uber even if unrelated to uber. What exactly do you expect uber to do if she accuses you of rape? Lol


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Just so there's an official report on what happened.


Reporting to Uber wouldn't be an official report because this was not an Uber ride. If anything they'll send you a passive aggressive admonishment for picking someone up off app.

Just chill, man. You have audio, and she isn't going to report you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Just so there's an official report on what happened.


If you wanted an official report to keep you from going to jail, a police report would do the trick. You think an uber report is going to keep you out of jail? Hahaha

Ill egg ya on for things thatll get you deactivated but I wouldn't want you to go to jail. This is how you end up in jail.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If you wanted an official report to keep you from going to jail, a police report would do the trick. You think an uber report is going to keep you out of jail? Hahaha
> 
> Ill egg ya on for things thatll get you deactivated but I wouldn't want you to go to jail. This is how you end up in jail.


Nothing criminal happened, so a police report makes no sense. On TV shows, the police always asks the victim if he told anyone his story. The victim then looks at the police with a blank look on his face. In the very unlikely event that there were a false report, I could easily say "I did not just tell someone, I reported it to Uber!"

It was not officially an Uber passenger, but it did happen during the middle of my ubering.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Nothing Uber happened, so why does an Uber report make sense? You told UP.net. We are very reliable witnesses.


----------



## Chapindc (Mar 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> When I went to bed, I was thinking to myself that I probably had a chance at getting lucky last night. But then I remembered the accusing looking eyes of her friends, and I'm kind of glad I didn't go for it.


I bet she means good luck for a lot of guys, you did the right thing... condoms aren't safe & literally could've blown ur life away


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I swear it sounded like she was punking you. She was quite alert to all your reactions. I think she was faking a lot of it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> I swear it sounded like she was punking you. She was quite alert to all your reactions. I think she was faking a lot of it.


You know, at the beginning she was so worried that I was recording her with my phone (hahaha, i was.) So what do you think she intended to do?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Okay, so I actually give props to SU this time and only this time!

You did a good thing by picking up a "vulnerable" person (by appearances) and letting Taylor cancel (although honestly you should have cancelled on Taylor as soon as you picked up Annalee).

So Annalee could have had these intentions:


Perhaps she had her phone with her and was recording audio just like you. Now she appears very intoxicated and had you taken advantage of that she could have had you thrown in jail, then prison for a long, long time. Maybe she was looking for a nice car driven by a decent looking person that has a little money she could have taken in a civil court case. So, really, you behaved very appropriately with her by setting boundaries and delivering her home safely. If this was the case she would have "realized" after the fact what "happened" and was so happy that her phone had accidentally recorded the conversation and interactions. Now she's the victim and you're the perp. 
She may be attention seeking and just gets a thrill from playing with people the way she played with you. You didn't play her game and set boundaries very well on this.
She really was drunk/high/psychologically messed up, and in this case you handled it well, except for the part of calling the cops. If she really does need help then you dropped the ball completely by not notifying the authorities that she was crawling through the street crying and seems mentally disturbed.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I feel bad for her future ex-husband. She doesn't need to get married when she's willing to do whatever with a stranger she just met 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber

Don't report this to Uber. You risk deactivation. At the very least this will be in your file as something of a caution, alert or interest. Your behavior may be considered a liability.

I doubt Uber would be pleased about you picking up stray clowns on the way to service the mutual customer.

Besides, it may be construed that you took a ride while not on the platform therefore circumventing Uber's cut.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Just so there's an official report on what happened.


Don't worry about it. You hav the recording, and we'll all testify for you at your trial.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber

This is me smacking some sense into you.






"I said mild sauce & not hot sauce"! Whack whack thud.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SadUber
> 
> Don't report this to Uber. You risk deactivation. At the very least this will be in your file as something of a caution, alert or interest. Your behavior may be considered a liability.
> 
> ...


I was thinking saying something like I had a problem with a passenger while I was driving Uber this weekend. Her name was Anna Lee, but I do not think she was an account holder that ordered a ride. Perhaps she was a friend of an Uber account holder? In any case, she got pretty frisky with me. For the record, I rejected her hanky panky hands. In case if your records show that Annalee in Northeast Minneapolis was indeed an account holder, please do not match me with her again.

This way, it looks like maybe she did place the ride or was at least a friend about someone that placed the ride without lying about the event.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I was thinking saying something like I had a problem with a passenger while I was driving Uber this weekend. Her name was Anna Lee, but I do not think she was an account holder that ordered a ride. Perhaps she was a friend of an Uber account holder? In any case, she got pretty frisky with me. For the record, I rejected her hanky panky hands. In case if your records show that Annalee in Northeast Minneapolis was indeed an account holder, please do not match me with her again.
> 
> This way, it looks like maybe she did place the ride or was at least a friend about someone that placed the ride without lying about the event.


You are over thinking this. Your are hamster wheeling this in your head right now.
YOU HAVE A RECORDING OF YOU BEING PROFESSIONAL & A GENTLEMAN. That is your own official private record of this.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> You are over thinking this. Your are hamster wheeling this in your head right now.
> YOU HAVE A RECORDING OF YOU BEING PROFESSIONAL & A GENTLEMAN. That is your own official private record of this.


Okay, Steve was making me scared!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


 Drivers are allowed to cancel for any reason, if we feel uncomfortable, if something seems suspicious about a location or person, if a car suddenly stops and doesn't restart, etc. Remember, we are freelancers and we are allowed to cancel for any reason we see fit. If Uber deactivate someone for high cancellation rate they may face serious legal issues - they can't decide what we feel is threatening or force us to accept and complete any ride, that is our choice.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Don't worry about it. You hav the recording, and we'll all testify for you at your trial.


"He's a crazy SOB and is liable to do just about anything"

Yea you don't want me to be a character witness.



SadUber said:


> Okay, Steve was making me scared!


You may have dodged the bullet this time but you clearly have a reckless abandonment that bewilders me. I encourage you because I want to see how crazy you really are, short of younending up in jail. This type of situation can lead you down that road. At the very least, thousands of dollars defending yourself in court.

Stick to crazy uber shanigans. This happens again, just call the cops.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SU - time for some physical self intervention to get past your incomprehensible insistence to contact uber about AnnaLee. After you drop off your pax, pull over and park safely. Unfasten your shoulder harness. Look directly into your rear-view mirror. Using your right hand and with all your might, slap yourself silly until you come to your senses. Feel better, now? You're welcome.

I feel like such an ass to recommend violence upon yourself, but it is sometimes necessary.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Drivers are allowed to cancel for any reason, if we feel uncomfortable, if something seems suspicious about a location or person, if a car suddenly stops and doesn't restart, etc. Remember, we are freelancers and we are allowed to cancel for any reason we see fit. If Uber deactivate someone for high cancellation rate they may face serious legal issues - they can't decide what we feel is threatening or force us to accept and complete any ride, that is our choice.


I'm fairly confident if theres anything legal to be done on cancellation rates and deactivation, it would have been addressed at the same time acceptance rate and deactivation was agreed upon.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I get my needs the old fashion way...
> 
> I pay for it!


Bartering is more exciting


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

She sounds annoying, probably ended up where she was for a reason.


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

Taylor called you twice asking where you were? I would cancel after the first call!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I was thinking saying something like I had a problem with a passenger while I was driving Uber this weekend. Her name was Anna Lee, but I do not think she was an account holder that ordered a ride. Perhaps she was a friend of an Uber account holder? In any case, she got pretty frisky with me. For the record, I rejected her hanky panky hands. In case if your records show that Annalee in Northeast Minneapolis was indeed an account holder, please do not match me with her again.
> 
> This way, it looks like maybe she did place the ride or was at least a friend about someone that placed the ride without lying about the event.


Come on, man. You don't think Uber reads this forum?

And if anything you are just going to get in trouble with them reporting this. If you feel there is a risk of false accusations the police would be the ones to go to.

You don't seem like a bad person. You seem fun and like a nice guy but this kind of thing might not be for you. I feel like you are going to get in a lot of trouble here eventually because you have the wrong personality and mindset for this type of job (and at bar closing). And that thing about asking her to get in your trunk...man, what were you thinking?!? She was knock down drunk. What if she only remembers bits and pieces and all she remembers is you trying to get her to go in your trunk?

The best thing to do next time is to make sure the person is okay and call the police if not. Don't get involved in this kind of stuff at 3am or you are going to find lots of trouble.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You seem fun and like a nice guy but this kind of thing might not be for you.


I was born for this!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Rookie mistake. If you were in an accident there would have likely been no coverage. If she had vomited in your car there would have been no cleaning fee. You also neglected a passenger who was willing to pay you. Just call the police next time you see someone in trouble who isn't your passenger.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

SadUber said:


> She was crawling through dark streets crying. Should I have just left her there?


Do you have to pick up every stray animal on the street? I've had several situations like this, yet I wait with them till the cops/ or their ride arrives,& NEVER let them in my vehicle. You aren't INVICIBLE because you are a man.You are lucky she didn't accuse you of assault.Let the cops deal with it next time if you are concerned.If anything would have happened to her she wouldn't have been covered by Uber.



wk1102 said:


> I was on my way home a few weeks ago, 230am, maybe 3. I saw a young barely dressed girl walking very slowly down the side of the main blvd here. She was at the base of a bridge, would of taken her an hour at her place just to get over the bridge. I made a u turn and headed back. I asked if she was okay, she was crying, i couldn't understand her. I asked if she needed a ride, she asked if I was goung to kill her..lol. I told her no, to get in the back and I'll drive her home. She was hammered, i guess her friends left her, she lost her phone, no money.
> 
> It was like 8 miles to her house. She'd of never made it. Sometimes we need to remember we are human.
> 
> Did you ever find put why the chick was in a costume?


Also remember a lot of "humans" are crazy.Would you have been as helpful if it were a man? She could have hurt you as well.Never underestimate anyone.There are female serial killers as well.Call the cops & wait with them ( outside of your vehicle) if it makes you feel better.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Do you have to pick up every stray animal on the street? I've had several situations like this, yet I wait with them till the cops/ or their ride arrives,& NEVER let them in my vehicle. You aren't INVICIBLE because you are a man.You are lucky she didn't accuse you of assault.Let the cops deal with it next time if you are concerned.If anything would have happened to her she wouldn't have been covered by Uber.
> 
> Also remember a lot of "humans" are crazy.Would you have been as helpful if it were a man? She could have hurt you as well.Never underestimate anyone.There are female serial killers as well.Call the cops & wait with them ( outside of your vehicle) if it makes you feel better.


If the man was appeared to be distressed as the girl was, yeah, i would have.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> No, she finally cancelled and it went on to Ken.


How do you know who picked her up?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> How do you know who picked her up?


No, my next ping was ken.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> No, my next ping was ken.


Ahhh....got it.


----------



## idlecurve (Oct 11, 2017)

Poor Taylor.
You got a good heart bro for bringing a broken girl home.


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


If you want to getaway from cancellation by yourself ,just put your phone on airplane mode then when you get lost on her jps she is going to cancel.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't have believed a word of this if it weren't for the recording.

Something is seriously wrong with her. You were trying to reason with an INSANE person. That's funny.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber is THE exemplary Uber Driver. And he has 5 Featured Threads on UP...

Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> SadUber is THE exemplary Uber Driver. And he has 5 Featured Threads on UP...
> 
> Doesn't get any better than that


Thanks Uberlala. I've noticed that many members from LA tend to be rather hostile, but you and JulesCase are always the best! So glad you are here.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


You need help.



SadUber said:


> She was crawling through dark streets crying. Should I have just left her there?


Call the cops. You opened yourself to so much in the way of liability, it's not even funny. She could claim you did something to her. In that situation, call the cops.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Drunk Broad: "Do you mind that I'm touching you"?
Sad Uber" "Um, oh, um, oh, I drive for Uber..."

LMAO

I While listening to it, I was thinking the whole time: Just say you like it and you _never _want her to stop.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

OP either has a rather thick Boston accent or he's a relative of this dude:


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Thanks Uberlala. I've noticed that many members from LA tend to be rather hostile, but you and JulesCase are always the best! So glad you are here.


They just jealous of the  U


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

Sad Uber would never call the cops. He would have to much to explain and would probably end up in jail if he did


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> She was crawling through dark streets crying. Should I have just left her there?


Yes.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


Lol good writngbakilkz


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> OP either has a rather thick Boston accent or he's a relative of this dude:
> View attachment 166798


_They're magically delicious!_


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Drivers are allowed to cancel for any reason, if we feel uncomfortable, if something seems suspicious about a location or person, if a car suddenly stops and doesn't restart, etc. Remember, we are freelancers and we are allowed to cancel for any reason we see fit. If Uber deactivate someone for high cancellation rate they may face serious legal issues - they can't decide what we feel is threatening or force us to accept and complete any ride, that is our choice.


The singular exception is canceling due to pets...errrrrr.....service animals.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Chapindc said:


> I bet she means good luck for a lot of guys, you did the right thing... condoms aren't safe & literally could've blown ur life away


Ya, the accusing looking eyes of her friends, because they know she is deranged and a hoe to boot.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> SadUber is THE exemplary Uber Driver. And he has 5 Featured Threads on UP...
> 
> Doesn't get any better than that


Sarcasm meter is broken.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

EX_ said:


> Yes.[/


----------



## UberXnyne (May 15, 2016)

That part at the end where she was like “no way!”, and he excitedly says “yes!” Lol wtf, dude? You’re awesome...and a little odd.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Nothing criminal happened, so a police report makes no sense. On TV shows, the police always asks the victim if he told anyone his story. The victim then looks at the police with a blank look on his face. In the very unlikely event that there were a false report, I could easily say "I did not just tell someone, I reported it to Uber!"
> 
> It was not officially an Uber passenger, but it did happen during the middle of my ubering.


TV is not what happens in real life in so many cases SU.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 29% is really high for a cancellation rate. I would try and get that lower. I heard 10% was danger zone but maybe it depends where you are.


Mine is 27% currently


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> Mine is 27% currently


Since you are already so close, can you take one for the team and let us know what happens when you get over 30%?


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Epic


Send this to SNL this would make a great skit.



Uberingdude said:


> Since you are already so close, can you take one for the team and let us know what happens when you get over 30%?


Ha... I won't do it on purpose but I will most likely do it tonight I will let you know what happens if I hit 30% or more. BTW I had a lot of pax cancel last night for various reasons that were not totally my fault. 2 no shows, 2 people on my no pick up list and one guy wanted to set up a pick up for 6 hours in the future for a long trip.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 165392
> 
> I had my craziest rider ever, and it wasn't even an Uber passenger!
> 
> ...


Still not believing a word he says.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Still not believing a word he says.


I agree. What is Sad Uber doing driving rideshare? His calling is writing and producing audio and video pieces.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Since you are already so close, can you take one for the team and let us know what happens when you get over 30%?


I had 1 cancellation last night but my rate dropped to 21% sorry. Acceptance rate 61%. But my income is much higher than before with less garbage runs that have long deadhead starts to reach the pax, less short runs, less stopping/wasting time. I had a call from a stacked pre-accepted rider while the current pax was still in my car asking if they could stop at steak and shake for food and then 7 eleven and they said they had canceled the last uber because he said no. I said sure. Once the current pax was out of the car I canceled that waste of my time boob and wrote his name down in my never pick up list.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I had 1 cancellation last night but my rate dropped to 21% sorry. Acceptance rate 61%. But my income is much higher than before with less garbage runs that have long deadhead starts to reach the pax, less short runs, less stopping/wasting time. I had a call from a stacked pre-accepted rider while the current pax was still in my car asking if they could stop at steak and shake for food and then 7 eleven and they said they had canceled the last uber because he said no. I said sure. Once the current pax was out of the car I canceled that waste of my time boob and wrote his name down in my never pick up list.


I love it! Plus you also kept the asshat of a pax waiting with drunk, baited breath, and wasting HIS time, instead of you allowing him to waste YOUR time. Well done, Johnny!



NoPooPool said:


> I love it! Plus you also kept the asshat of a pax waiting with drunk, baited breath, and wasting HIS time, instead of you allowing him to waste YOUR time.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Steubie said:


> This dude is a legend...you should of knocked it down. Stop running from the poootang man lol


She is wasted and wanted u to do whatever u wanted with her and u we're clueless. It's a miracle this girl is still alive.


----------

